# Carrage Towing



## scimedted (Mar 15, 2009)

i have a @009 Domani 30 TT with a 2009 ford F350. Trailer weight 7,767, Tongue weight 736 dealer installed swaypro. I can not tow trailer above 55 without severe sway problems, any suggestions.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 15, 2009)

Re: Carrage Towing



A one ton truck should be able to tow a 30' trailer by just dropping it on the ball. I would love to see your set up. Sway comes from the LACK of tongue weight. No trailer will tow correctly without it. Not even a fifth wheel. I assume you have complained to your dealer, who installed it. 

I have gone to the SwayPro web site and looked at the owners manual. They also say that excessive sway is from lack of tongue weight. It should be 10 to 15 percent of total trailer weight. The SwayPro hitch does have adjustment screws in the head for each bar. They are factory set at 40 ft. pounds. They can be as tight at 100 ft. pounds.

Do a general search for SwayPro and you will find what I read.

Another thought: Have you checkedair pressure on ALL your tires? Trailer and Truck.


----------



## scimedted (Mar 15, 2009)

Re: Carrage Towing

Grandveiw
Yes have complained. Have had another dealer look at set up and was told that the tongue weight is too light, but known one has told me how to increase the weight.


----------



## LEN (Mar 15, 2009)

Re: Carrage Towing

You have plenty of truck. Is the tongue weight before or after loading the trailer?  If after you should be fine. If before you must be loading the rear too heavy and overcoming the tongue weight. I did see on one new tow that the steering was so tight that the steering corrections would be jerks and caused sway. Let us know more when you can. Also call blue-ox they maybe able to help.

LEN


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 15, 2009)

Re: Carrage Towing

Well, according to your weights stated in your first post, you don't have 10%.  ( I admit close. )  Everyone says tongue weight should be 10-15%.  

Also how do you have your trailer loaded??  Do you have stuff in the back of the trailer or even something on the rear bumper?  All that would lighten the tongue.

Read my Edits in my first post.


----------



## scimedted (Mar 15, 2009)

Re: Carrage Towing

The trailer is not loaded and as we only take weekend trips there is never more than a 76 pounds of extra weight in trailer front of axel load. The other dealer that looked at set up said the trailer axel placement made the tongue light. The swaypro on or off the truck makes no difference.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 15, 2009)

Re: Carrage Towing

Something tells me the hitch is not set up correctly.  That hitch should do the job, but again, I would check tire pressures.  Wish I could help you more.


----------



## LEN (Mar 15, 2009)

Re: Carrage Towing

Might try filling water tank if it is infront of the axles and add a couple 100# in the front of the TT and see if this helps. Are the propane tanks full? This could add another 100# on the front. With an xtra 300-400# on the front and see what 
happens, this might be problem solved if not then rule out tongue weight.

LEN


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 15, 2009)

Re: Carrage Towing

Not to argue with Len's ideas, the LP tanks on the average TT are two 30# bottles or 60#, not 100.


----------



## scimedted (Apr 23, 2009)

Re: Carrage Towing

Ken & Len 
Update on towing problem. Had another dealer try to setup sway pro and still no luck, installing reese sc in the morning. Thanks for all your input.
Ted


----------

